# Aragorn's son



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

King Elessar and Arwen had a son. Does anyone know his name??????


----------



## Ponte (Aug 23, 2002)

His name was Eldarion.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I have been looking for that forever.


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 24, 2002)

Sorry to hijack ur thread Hobbit girl, but does anyone know the names of his daughters?


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

He had daughters? 

I have never heard mention of any.



> Then going to the House of Kings in the Silent street, Aragorn laid him down on the bed that had been prepared for himThen he said farewell to Eldarion, and gave into his hands the winged crown of Gondor and the sceptre of Arnor;...



It is difficult to believe that he would say goodbye to his son but not daughter(s) therefore I have always assumed that he had none.


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 24, 2002)

Sorry I haven't got a book 2 hand so I can't give an exact quote but Aragorn and Arwen had "several daughters and Eldarion"


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 24, 2002)

I would love to see the quote proving that Aragorn had daughters. I never knew he did.


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 25, 2002)

Try the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen in the Appendix A of TROTK


> Then she said farewell to Eldarion, and to her daughters,


----------



## Halasían (Jun 19, 2018)

Galadhwen said:


> Try the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen in the Appendix A of TROTK.
> 
> 
> > Then she said farewell to Eldarion, and to her daughters



So there were at least two. No mention of names or how many.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 19, 2018)

Bet they were babes.

I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 21, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Bet they were babes.
> 
> I am ashamed of myself.


Too royal for us bro, I wouldn't dare it whilst Aragorn is alive or even after. 


I don't want to get to close to Eldarion's ire.


CL







P.S. Hello!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh, I'd only 'worship from afar'!


----------



## Halasían (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm sure with their lineage, Aragorn and Arwen's daughters were 'babes'!
Being a Dunedain Ranger, I know not to mess with the boss's daughters.
But being entrusted to keep watch over them would be an interesting duty indeed.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 22, 2018)

How far afield we wander...so pleased I am to have such noble and wise companions with which to share my time...


----------



## Halasían (Jun 22, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> How far afield we wander...so pleased I am to have such noble and wise companions with which to share my time...



Yes.... it is so easy to take a passing mention of someting by the Professor and delve deeper into the various posibilities of tale.


----------

